

Parallel Prefix Polymorphism Permits Parallelization, Presentation and Proof - leephillips
http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.6449

======
HCIdivision17
I await with bated breath the story of the bar bet lost that generated that
title. (Never mind that it actually seems like an interesting read!)

~~~
acidflask
It was either 'go with the title or come up with another one', and I was too
tired to argue.

By the way, the paper was really an excuse to document this IJulia notebook.

[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/urls/raw.github.com/jiahao/ijuli...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/urls/raw.github.com/jiahao/ijulia-
notebooks/master/2014-08-06-parallel-prefix.ipynb)

If you run it on your local machine, one of the cells has an interactive
slider that lets you control the breadth of the parallel prefix tree you
generate.

~~~
HCIdivision17
I didn't mean to imply the title was bad in any way - it just has that look
(like the famed penguin diagram :) Personally, I think it's a triumph of
alliteration, especially as it made sense.

And thanks for the direct link to the IJN. I really love that format, and will
definitely run it on my machine!

------
throwawayaway
You left out "Presentation and Proof", say it right or don't say it at all.

~~~
Karunamon
Ah.. adding additional alphabetics annihilated an apex alliterative
accomplishment. Also, acerbic and assholish annotations always abate
awesomeness and aren't appreciated.

("Always avoid alliteration?" An arrogant and antiquated assessment.)

:)

